# Indian 6-23-2018



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not too good of a start for my 2 week vacation. Monsoon'd off the lake friday evening. Only 2 keeper eyes out of 20 saturday with a water temp of 75°. Zero catfish! Water's up 1/2' so I've been getting 90' of line released. 1 eye at 15.5" and the skinniest 16.5" saugeye that I have ever laid eyes on. 

On the water before 6 a.m. this morning and had a hawg hooked within 5 minutes. Felt like a snag at first after peeling off 40' of line. By the time I started reeling it in,it got off. Most likely a flattie. Missed another good hit which felt like a channelcat. Only 7 dinks and a borderline keeper lost out of the net.Zero catfish!!! Bonus for the day was a 13 3/4" crappie to get me 3/4 of the water to FO masters and a saugeye will fill that empty spot!!!

Lots of weeds and muddier in the shallower northern side of the lake near chippewa.Hit a good spot near my old #4 buoy wp but the weeds drove me away from it in 5.5' water. Zero snags all weekend. Water Temp 74.5° this morning..


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice Crappie !


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Guess it was a good weekend for all my mandatory OT


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

With water up half a foot, how's the water clarity other than on the north side? I'm thinking of coming up with the boat sometime this week for saugeye. Anyone got any reports, good or bad?


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice Crappie and congrats on Fish Ohio species #3!!! I am still excited about my trip up to Indian Lake earlier this month;came back home to slow fishing here. That trip got me 2 species toward 2018 MA pin [crappie & white bass] and I would sure like to get 2 more species to get that pin this year. What time of year would be a good time to go back up and try for bigger saugeye from the bank?


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

I was out yesterday with a few hundred tubing pontion boats. Just for a boat ride with the wife but we trolled a few hours. The lake is really churned up. 3 nice cats on a chartreuse belly shallow P10, no eyes.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

buickfan70 said:


> What time of year would be a good time to go back up and try for bigger saugeye from the bank?


They usually get bigger and the dinks disappear this time of year. Unfortunantly,the dinks are still thriving,water temp steady at 75°. A dozen eyes this morning and only 2 keepers that were in the 16" range but healthier looking. Lots of those dinks puking out 1" minnows.Lost 3 nice ones and a maybe keeper outside net when the sun's glare got in my eyes. Circus Clown was the stud. 3 channelcats tore the heck out of my party perch.All dinks on chrome clown.

Both rods in the water at 6:05 a.m. and 3 dinks in the boat at 6:15. Every trip this year has yielded 0 keepers at the first bite of 6 a.m. By 9 a.m.,the quality started getting better at the exact same location. Gnarly east wind didn't help much except for keeping the bugs out of my face. Zero snags.

I put in at moundwood and it's pretty stained on that side,but fishable.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for your updates Saugmon. Keep them coming. I plan to troll up there Thursday. What type lures you using and what speeds?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

5 cm flickershads. 3 mph..


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Saugmon. Keep posting your reports, please.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Water temp's still 75°. Only 1 keeper out of 7 eyes this morning and she went 16" and pretty thick.Lots of boats out there but I didn't see anybody catching anything. 1 channelcat. So far,this incoming full moon has been a disappointment. Another east wind didn't help.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

saugmon said:


> Water temp's still 75°. Only 1 keeper out of 7 eyes this morning and she went 16" and pretty thick.Lots of boats out there but I didn't see anybody catching anything. 1 channelcat. So far,this incoming full moon has been a disappointment. Another east wind didn't help.


did you ever use bandit 200 and 300 and
short reeff reners ? i had good luck with them,they work best for me on 3 way and 3 Oz drop sinker defrent lenght.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm about ready to switch things up.Bombers were my main cranks until they started making them in china and the saugeye didn't like them. I've got a couple Bomber firetiger Flat A's in there too that performed from time to time..I also stashed a couple 100 series bandits in the tacklebox.I may have to break mistake out today!!!


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Spent four morning hours Thursday trolling Flicker Shads and only boated 5 ten inch saugeyes. No other varieties were caught but we did get a couple of strikes that might have been bigger fish. Maybe it was the full moon or the warm weather or the big insect hatch that caused the lockjaw


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

After thursday's dismal 0 keeper to 10 dink eyes,I didn't even bother with yesterday. Slept in til 11 a.m.Plus, the wife's car was parked at Aldi's thursday evening and entire front end tore off of her accord by a little old lady.

Nothing to do this morning so I'll go waste a few hrs trolling.Gotta be too much bait in that lake.All 10 of those dinks the other day were plump and puking 1" fry.Tons of bugs too. Largest went 14.75". Water Temp was still 74°.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's kinda what im thinking Gary. Maybe a couple weeks and a cold front will be good for the lake


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I started in a different section and action picked back up today Both rods out at 6:20 a.m. and lost a nice one at 6:22 a.m. 5 mins later,keeper #1 and a dink. A few more dinks then all went quiet. The channelcats started back up and looks like they're all spawned out. Then I headed to some past spots and a dink or 2. Got back over to the original spot at 9:15 and game on. 2 keepers, several 14"-14 3/4",a bunch of fingerlings and more channelcats.3 keepers out of 19 eyes and 6 channelcats. 2 of them horned me. Lots of weed. Today marks the 1st day of the week to spot a dead floater fish.I've pulled out some nice eyes when I troll next to big dead floating cats and carp. A nice 5-6 lb channelcat it was. Very few floaters this year!!!

Water Temp 78°-79°
Clarity: Less than 1'.

Purple spot early and circus clown late. Zero snags. Outbreak= couple dinks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice report. Sounds like a good day on Indian Lake!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

sunday 0715-1015ish
3 keepers-19,18, and 17. 5 shorts. no cats.
circus clown did the best followed by cat scratch. firetiger caught 1 or 2. pink ghost, chrome clown, and a black and purple arkie 300 got skunked. 2 snags, 1 lost crank, and pulled up some weeds. water up to 80 surface temp on average. pleasantly surprised to luck into some size today. 1 short was 14.75 the rest were real short. had my fishing partner and his little girl along today. she got to reel in her first toothy fish and did some steering while trolling. i was really hoping to get into some cats for her to reel in today but they weren't playing. decent morning on indian


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

RMK or Saugmon, was curious about water depth. I may be heading out Wednesday morning. Is it taking quite a bit more line out to tick the bottom?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I also had 3 keepers yesterday RMK but nothing over 17" and tossed back a couple 14 3/4". All were pretty plump. Total'd 14 eyes to get those 3. Missed a couple nice ones and tossed back 3. I slipped outbreak on late and missed at least 3 decent eyes on it. channelcats. Water Temp just hit 80°. 

Week #2- Water's warming up and the action has improved. On the water at 6:20 and 1st dink on before 2nd rod hit water. Got them both in and a 33" flattie nailed circus clown.Nobody around!!!!Tried to take some pics but my phone camera is a pc of junk. Measured it and easily 20 lbs with a huge belly. Couldn't find the scales and got her put back in the water and remembered my other camera was in the hatch, UGGH!!!

Finally picked up a couple keepers not too long after that.Then shutdown.I cruised a half mile and picked up 2 fat 15.5"s and shutdown again. By 9 a.m.,I had a double on and lost both and 1 was a pretty decent eye.I'm losing a lot of decent eyes lately. 1 more stroll thru that wp yielded #5 dead on the wp. Tried another hr and half to fill ticket but only a couple more dinks and channelcats and lots of weed. Circus Star was king and Purple spot worked early. Outbreak only 1 dink and lost a keeper or 2. 3 channelcats.5 keepers out of 9 eyes.

All keepers: 15.5"-17" and thick!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice report saugmon. About 90%sure I'll be out Wednesday morning by 6 a.m. I work Tuesday until 10:30pm, so 4a.m.is rough. But I've been doing it all spring/summer so far


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's the 33" flattie. Also a pic of what the eyes are filling their bellies with, 1" shad fry.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Redhunter1012 said:


> RMK or Saugmon, was curious about water depth. I may be heading out Wednesday morning. Is it taking quite a bit more line out to tick the bottom?


6 to 7 fow. i ran 2 poles around 85' back and 2 100'. the long lines were never digging the bottom constantly but they were the ones that got snagged twice. both lines caught fish. something else i fogot to mention in my last post-
as i was trolling back and forth east and west through my set of previous way points, another boat from the north must ve seen us netting a couple and trolled from the north to the south on a line that put him crossing infront of us closer than i wanted to. this happend right as i got through my 1st of 3 marks. so instead of turning i just pulled it back into neutral and let him through. i drifted down from my 3mph to around .6. he cleared out and i put it back in gear. once back up to speed the one pole bent over. first thought was i was dragging weeds. after i saw a couple quick tugs on the rod tip my partner jumped to the back of the boat and started bringing that line in. about 20 feet back we got a glimpse of a definite keeper eye. scooped him up and that was the 19". biggest eye thats been in my boat. so thank you to the guy that cut me off! we probably wouldnt have caught that fish without your help.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

RMK said:


> 6 to 7 fow. i ran 2 poles around 85' back and 2 100'. the long lines were never digging the bottom constantly but they were the ones that got snagged twice. both lines caught fish. something else i fogot to mention in my last post-
> as i was trolling back and forth east and west through my set of previous way points, another boat from the north must ve seen us netting a couple and trolled from the north to the south on a line that put him crossing infront of us closer than i wanted to. this happend right as i got through my 1st of 3 marks. so instead of turning i just pulled it back into neutral and let him through. i drifted down from my 3mph to around .6. he cleared out and i put it back in gear. once back up to speed the one pole bent over. first thought was i was dragging weeds. after i saw a couple quick tugs on the rod tip my partner jumped to the back of the boat and started bringing that line in. about 20 feet back we got a glimpse of a definite keeper eye. scooped him up and that was the 19". biggest eye thats been in my boat. so thank you to the guy that cut me off! we probably wouldnt have caught that fish without your help.


Which lures (assuming Flickers) are you running 85-100’ back in 6-7’ and not losing? A #5 - 85’ back is 8 - 8.5’ down. And 100’ back is 9’. The only way you are running these leads is if you aren’t calibrated? I’m very precise on how I handle my rod calibration so I can replicate my program. Others don’t focus on that as much.

Appreciate the post and information.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

yep. 5 cm flicker shads. possibly not calibrated. not running top of the line line counters and bought them used from a guy on here. i start my lenth according to the charts but if i m not ticking bottom or catching fish i let more line out. the diameter line i m running seems to be pretty thick as well (line that came on the used reels) that might be a difference in my depths compared to the charts as well.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Brahmabull71: If I believed those dive tables listed on a pack of flickershads,then I'd never would have bought 1. Not on my setup: 80' to reach 6', 85' for 6.5',and 90' for 7' at full pool.

1)All 4 diawa accudephs are calibrated.
2)30# spiderwire=8# diameter plus the line floats.
3)Flat lines perpendicular to gunnel.Point them straight out = 5cm at 80' feet out in 6' water.My gunnel is 1' above the water surface.This is the reason for using deeper divers as a propwash rig.I can run a 6cm with the same yardage released as a 5cm just by putting the rod tip straight up.Plus I can do it on side rods too when the propwash rig is on fire.
4)Sonar calibration. I've got an elite-5 next to a helix 9. Ducers are level and 4" apart. Helix will read 6.2'-6.3' while the elite reads 6'. I've been on a couple other boats that told of the same area was 8'+. I use the elite-5 readout. Same goes for water temp. 

Once in a great while I'll encounter a 5cm that wants to dive deeper.Making sure a shad fry or weed isn't on the crank and it still wants to dive deeper,double check the front eye.These flickershads are cheaply made.The front eye is molded into the lip.Channelcats and major stumps are usually the culprits. The shaft in the front eye is is not very strong.Notice when you re-tune them and you barely bend it and went too far the other way?It doesn't take much of an effort using those long eyeglass screwdrivers. These will bend up from time to time causing the deeper diving.. Get a pair of needlenose pliars,bend it down back into the plastic,retune,and put it in a safe place.Once I get a few built up,I'll put some superglue on them and let them dry.Here's a pic of those screwdrivers that work well with re-tuning flickershads. I'm running a 50:50 shot on brand new flickershads that aren't even close to running true.The smallest 2 will work on the 5cms. Hit a flea market and get the el-cheapo $1 sets.They go overboard easily, LOL!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The line thickness and rod position will affect the dive depth.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

saugmon said:


> Brahmabull71: If I believed those dive tables listed on a pack of flickershads,then I'd never would have bought 1. Not on my setup: 80' to reach 6', 85' for 6.5',and 90' for 7' at full pool.
> 
> 1)All 4 diawa accudephs are calibrated.
> 2)30# spiderwire=8# diameter plus the line floats.
> ...


Really great info Saugmon! I love reading your posts and how calculated you are! You’re absolutely right, it’s too bad the Flicker quality has gone down hill so badly. One of the two Circus Stars used Saturday had a bad eye (super loose) right out of the package. Seems like the last 2-3 years they have really sucked. I got a bad batch of several colors 2 years ago from Mills Fleet Farm and sent quite a few back.

*DISCLAIMER*:
The info to follow is more for others benefit who may not have been doing it as long as some of us and is ultimately meant as teaching and insight into ones sickness...TROLLING!

The picture I posted was of the Precision Trolling app and I find it reasonably accurate. As far as depths achieved by Flickers, I typically run mine off Offshore mini crappie boards. Why? Simple...repeatability. I let them out with tips very near the water to desired length/depth and close bail, lift the rod up, clip the board on at the end of the rod tip and launch. It takes away many of the variables described in flatlining such as, gunnnel height, rod angle etc. If a guy is trolling in a pontoon boat 3’ above the water or in a bass boat with the tip almost touching the water, there is a difference of where that lure is in the water column. Boards delete that variable. The line from the board to the lure has no variable because it is inches off the water from where you set it...no guessing where that lure is at in the water column from the board to the lure *IF* tuned properly and reels calibrated correctly. Example of why I believe this is important everywhere else BUT Indian...I contour troll quite often to find fish especially when the fish are relating to a drop off or ridge near deeper water ambushing bait balls this time of year. The use of boards in conjunction with side imaging allows me to drop lures at a depth contour and troll. For instance my outside board runs on an 8’ contour and my inside board on a 10’ contour. This allows me to locate fish by running lures at varied depth. Summer patterns when the sun comes up in main lake points and flats push saugeye out deeper. They are much more likely to chase bait IN from 12’ contour to a 10’ contour than move all the way in from a 12’ contour to an 8’ contour, thus making contour Trolling very productive this time of year. That depth change on a contour can happen in 7’ or 30’ between those two boards. Flatlining you would have to make another pass to cover those two depth contours. You may choose to run 3 or 4 boards off only one side to contour troll while searching for active fish on one long troll. The use of my Lowrance/Motorguide that are linked up allows me to handsfree contour troll by programming routes. Very key for my style of fishing. Color for me is the least important part of the equation. If I’m hitting an active fish in the face, he will eat...that’s what their programmed to do! Get the area right and you can fine tune the color. I too run the LC17’s (22 of them...no not all at once ) and have noticed they have accuracy issues in comparison to their big brothers, the LC27’s. I only run 10lb diameter mono (Maxima Pro). I personally do not like trolling braid as it has zero stretch and I don’t like that for two reasons. 1. No give on the fish no matter how your drag is set. 2. When you get snagged (and you will a lot if you’re doing it right) your chances of getting your lure back diminishes as it REALLY sinks in to that stump...total personal preference thing!

Everything is matched...it must be! I consider trolling an exact science and I’m perhaps a bit more persnickety with it (as Saugmon) than most. Trolling is all about limiting variables and gaining confidence in YOUR program. Same rods/reels/line and rod holder and angle is important (if you’re not using boards...I too love the prop wash trolling certain times of year). I also find myself over thinking it a bit (in case you couldn’t tell) .

Shallow lakes like Indian and Buckeye are EXTREMELY easy to repeat as the depth variance is so minimal, very little to no current and most important if a lure is tuned correctly it puts it in the same zone each time. Line counters aren’t really even necessary...let line out until it hits off bottom and reel up a crank and VOILA! I troll A LOT at all inland lakes, Erie, Ontario and everywhere in between for many species of fish. I run wire, copper, leadcore, braid, mono, Flouro and Precision Trolling (Mark & Jake Romanack & Co) have done a hell of a good job verifying these dive curves so we can be successful! I’m no expert by any means, but I love to learn and find myself always a student yearning for the quest of knowledge to hone my craft!

Tight lines!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

This morning threw a curveball. Very little southeast wind. Pounded the same area as yesterday plus a couple other spots and only 2 channelcats to show.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dang. Well, it'll be myself, my sister in law, her boy and my boy out tomorrow morning. Hoping for some eyes, but any action for them will be welcomed


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

great info brahma. i purchased small boards for this year. mostly for a crappie trip to cumberland this fall. but planned on using them at indian as well. unfortunately, i havent set them a sail yet. makes alot of since using them the way you described using the boards to help add to consistancy. going to have to get them out and try it. covering more water cant be a bad thing either.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, sister in law alarm didnt go off so i sit here waiting.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Forecast hot and very little wind. I slept in and will fight another day!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You chose wisely. "Fished" from 6:30-8:30. More or less let the crew pick where we fished the first hour. All total, we caught a 17"er, a dink, 12" crappie, and one nice catfish. Keeper came on circus clown. Decided the bugs were too much so we buzzed over to McDonalds for breakfast. The boys thought that was the greatest thing ever. Crappie was still lively so we released it. Gave the saugeye away to a boat with three guys in it who already had a couple keepers.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone heading out in the morning? was thinking bout heading up there tomorrow bout wouldn't be there till 8am


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure if I'm going or not tom.With this front coming thru,maybe it'll fire them up?

1 eye out of 4 this morning. A thick 16" along with 3 channelcats. Lots of dead floater cats out there now. Water temp 84.8°. Not much wind out there. I even broke out a firetiger Bomber FLat A-B02 and a bandit mistake 100 series and zilch on them. Not too much weed this time.Not many boats out there.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead floater cats, victims of the spawn and hot weather combo. If we make it up there wont be till 9ish we are running behind. I may come up in the morning since wife is studing all day!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

2 keepers this morning and tossed back a 14". 4 channelcats and 1 pushing 5#. 1 lost crank in the 2' white caps. At least it is a nice cool day for a change. I even covered a different section of 4'-5' water just to see if they were shallower.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Saugmon and Brahma,
Thanks for all the info on how you guys troll. Really enjoy your tips and tricks for trolling and reducing your variables to get lures where you want them. You guys should get a dedicated saugeye trolling thread going!!!!

ski


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Any updates on how the saugeye bite is last few days.


----------



## Paul Huwer (Jun 28, 2018)

Agreed on the many thanks for trolling advice. Never tried trolling at Indian - only done it at Lake St. Clair - which is similar in depth. Will be trying boards at Indian early next week. Does anyone use bottom bouncers with crawler harness? Thanks


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Is the trolling bite over now?


----------

